# "The Road"



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Just saw "The Road" film and can't stop thinking about it. My realization is that no matter the amount and variety of preps you manage to save, if you do not have firearms, large store of ammo and skills on how to use them, you will not survive long. Especially if you're a woman (and family with kids). Sobering film, will read the book eventually, after I recover from watching the film that is.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Firearms are certainly essential, but let's be real. A person alone with a gun is relatively easy to defeat by another with a gun who is willing to wait for the right time. Firearms are useful in defense but the likelihood of small groups holding off evil and larger groups is unrealistic over time. I've often thought those who felt the need to hoard large stores of ammo were quite unrealistic....how much weight can you carry, and how many rounds can you fire before being over taken? 

My bug out / home is very remote. I have nice advantages, but my group would be small. In the face of a larger group I'd have to retreat and can / will. Ultimately I know the best I can hope for amongst such great evil is to thin their heard so that maybe when they reach the next good group of prepared persons they can survive and over come.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Agreed.

For the average home invasion type scenario one homeowner with a gun can likely stop a few thugs that will likely retreat upon return gunfire. 

SHTF type scenario you need more than a couple of people with 5 shot revolvers.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> Just saw "The Road" film and can't stop thinking about it. My realization is that no matter the amount and variety of preps you manage to save, if you do not have firearms, large store of ammo and skills on how to use them, you will not survive long. Especially if you're a woman (and family with kids). Sobering film, will read the book eventually, after I recover from watching the film that is.


I searched "The Road" and came up with several films. 
Who wrote the book? That would make it easier to find,at least for me.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Tactics and training over sheer firepower is key. You could be locked in a room with an arsenal but can be removed with tactics training and basic cunning. 

The road was a loooong movie... And you ruined my line to tell you the book was better... But it was. Ha. Many theories on what caused the apocolyptic scenes and setting. But movie was decent.... Still don't know why they left the bunker....

As far as women in that setting. Father of two little girls. Plan one as I told me wife is anything like a true SHTF scenario happens is everyone gets a buzz cut and baggy clothing. Idea is simple... Don't look or act like a girl. Raises to many concerns and issues I would think and afraid of the outcome around it.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> I searched "The Road" and came up with several films.
> Who wrote the book? That would make it easier to find,at least for me.


The Road (2009 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Dalarast said:


> Tactics and training over sheer firepower is key. You could be locked in a room with an arsenal but can be removed with tactics training and basic cunning.
> 
> The road was a loooong movie... And you ruined my line to tell you the book was better... But it was. Ha. Many theories on what caused the apocolyptic scenes and setting. But movie was decent.... Still don't know why they left the bunker....
> 
> As far as women in that setting. Father of two little girls. Plan one as I told me wife is anything like a true SHTF scenario happens is everyone gets a buzz cut and baggy clothing. Idea is simple... Don't look or act like a girl. Raises to many concerns and issues I would think and afraid of the outcome around it.


We also have 2 girls but honestly, boys are targeted just as often. I have the book but I'm not ready to read it yet


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

And if anyone wants some good SHTF books I can always provide a few suggestions as I burn through a book every few days and most are in that genre.

Boys may be targeted but desperation brings out the sickness of men. And anything that can deter a threat in down for. 

Pickup the book ya ninny. Or go read one second after if you haven't.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Dalarast said:


> And if anyone wants some good SHTF books I can always provide a few suggestions as I burn through a book every few days and most are in that genre.


I'm reading "One Second After" right now


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I listened to the audio book of 1 second after.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I think some books/films like The Road need to have a warning on the cover like "if you're a parent, have a shot of good Russian vodka before watching/reading"


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Here are a couple of books that I can recommend, the Going Home series by Angery American and 299 days buy Glen Tate. The Going Home series is by far the best I think.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> I'm reading "One Second After" right now


I read this book. gives a lot of insight as to how it can be.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

slewfoot said:


> I read this book. gives a lot of insight as to how it can be.


All this literature is inspiring me to take firearm safety courses, which will most probably mortify my poor husband.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Get him involved! Once he learns how much fun it is to fire a gun in any of the numerous sports he might surprise you and get deeply involved.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I am doing the same thing, TorontoGal. Food, water, shelter, medical - I'm set. Security is my weak link. I started taking courses systematically at our local firearms range. I bought my Springfield XD 40 and my Ruger 10-22, and then regularly go to the range to practice different skills with them. I got my CCW, took a shotgun class, and will next be taking a defensive handgun class. I will be buying a 20g shotgun fairly soon. This may seem pretty pitiful to some of the folks here, but it is what I can do to develop my firearms skill to the best of my ability, which is now a whole lot more than I had a two years ago. I will never be a marine or a tactical expert. But I can be an old lady who knows how to shoot her gun in self defense. Come after my kids, and a there is going to be a mama bear holding that gun and you don't want to mess with mama bear. 

My strong point in defense is that I have had to deal with highly stressful medical situations and have learned to immediately shut down the emotional response and the "neanderthal fingers" so as to perform fine motor skills while under stress - like starting an IV or drawing up/calculating medications. This gives me some measure of confidence that I might be able to actually hit my target in a stressful event. I'm sure the defensive handgun course will help in that.

Take it one step at a time. You have to start somewhere, and anywhere is better than nowhere.

PS: My husband thinks I'm nuts. He's gone to the range a couple of times, but I am a better shot and he doesn't want to practice, so he gave up. I hope your guy can learn to enjoy it. I did get my hubby to take a basic handgun class - I made our whole family take it (!), and he took the shotgun class with me. I tried to get him to think of it as a "date night." You might try that. Talk about a "smoking hot" date!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Get him involved! Once he learns how much fun it is to fire a gun in any of the numerous sports he might surprise you and get deeply involved.


That's my plan, I also want to get my girls into similar classes eventually, maybe my hubby will follow.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Good for you! I don't know how old your girls are but I started educating and training my daughter when she was about 4 years old. By the time she was six she was shooting with me at the range and thought that the way to pick up a gun was to first clear it and then announce that it was cleared. Even at 39 she still clears a gun that is presented.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> I am doing the same thing, TorontoGal. Food, water, shelter, medical - I'm set. Security is my weak link. I started taking courses systematically at our local firearms range. I bought my Springfield XD 40 and my Ruger 10-22, and then regularly go to the range to practice different skills with them. I got my CCW, took a shotgun class, and will next be taking a defensive handgun class. I will be buying a 20g shotgun fairly soon. This may seem pretty pitiful to some of the folks here, but it is what I can do to develop my firearms skill to the best of my ability, which is now a whole lot more than I had a two years ago. I will never be a marine or a tactical expert. But I can be an old lady who knows how to shoot her gun in self defense. Come after my kids, and a there is going to be a mama bear holding that gun and you don't want to mess with mama bear.
> 
> My strong point in defense is that I have had to deal with highly stressful medical situations and have learned to immediately shut down the emotional response and the "neanderthal fingers" so as to perform fine motor skills while under stress - like starting an IV or drawing up/calculating medications. This gives me some measure of confidence that I might be able to actually hit my target in a stressful event. I'm sure the defensive handgun course will help in that.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post, I feel better reading it


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Good for you! I don't know how old your girls are but I started educating and training my daughter when she was about 4 years old. By the time she was six she was shooting with me at the range and thought that the way to pick up a gun was to first clear it and then announce that it was cleared. Even at 39 she still clears a gun that is presented.


I'm a bit younger than your daughter, my girls are 6 & 9. Already looking up classes


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Not trying to be rude, but it took a movie for you to figure this out?? Come on you can't be serious? If you are I suggest you take about a week and read the posts on this forum and put the books down.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Not trying to be rude, but it took a movie for you to figure this out?? Come on you can't be serious? If you are I suggest you take about a week and read the posts on this forum and put the books down.


Chipper, keep your sarcasm to yourself.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

My wife was not the gun type at all. After some persuading and an influx of home invasions she finally broke down and got on board.

The fact we have a smaller child and a huge problem with stray dogs helped too. It seems like every month or two some loose pit bull is attacking a kid.

Alas, she doesn't have the same passion as I do. But she is proficient enough to load a magazine, rack the slide, clear malfunctions and if need be put a few rounds between someone's eyes.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The NRA has approached me to take an online course for $200
The "Refuse To Be A Victim" Instructor class, after that, well I can teach the class
I really can't leave home for some of the longer classes I was supposed to take earlier in the year, but I could actually teach the Church Ladies at my home after taking the class. That's ASSuming I pASS

ETA- Maybe I could add some "Detroit Syndrome" to the mix.:idea:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The way Toronto Girl is liking my posts,I may have to visit Yonge Street again


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Very funny


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Not trying to be rude, but it took a movie for you to figure this out?? Come on you can't be serious? If you are I suggest you take about a week and read the posts on this forum and put the books down.


Chipper a lot of people have an "aha moment." For me, it was when I read "One Second After" several years ago. Although I have practiced sustainable living for decades, with many years of 3rd world living experience, I never considered the need for firearms for personal protection until reading this book and then launching into more information about actually prepping for such an event. Unless you were raised by prepper or firearm toting parents, you have to come to a realization about the possibility of such events on your own from exposure of some sort - whether it be a book, movie, or prepper friend. I was actually raised in a military family with lots of firearms, hunting, target shooting, etc, but never enjoyed the noise of it all. It didn't become a personal passion until I saw the personal need. Give us a break!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> Very funny


I used to visit Yonge Street a lot in the 80's for the nightlife,then the Red wing games on Mickey Redmond's Charter Bus.

Then in the 90's I'd stop by on the way to Lake Simcoe for some perchies

I fished in Canada almost every day during the summer late 80's early 90's on Lacque Sainte Claire in the Basset, Mitchell's Bay.I didn't get a license for First Nation/Walpole
either


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I grew up in former Soviet Union and the huge fallout afterwards, every person I knew grew up with every kind of shortage, everyone hid food and what little valuables each family had. I'm familiar with more reality to last me a lifetime. Now I live in a Canadian cocoon and got used to living in a safe society... Sometimes it's nice to have a wake up call.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> I used to visit Yonge Street a lot in the 80's for the nightlife,then the Red wing games on Mickey Redmond's Charter Bus.
> 
> Then in the 90's I'd stop by on the way to Lake Simcoe for some perchies
> 
> ...


We now live on the edge of Toronto, I worked 3 jobs when my friends partied on Yonge St, so I kind of missed out on all the fun, but I'm 100% debt free 
Toronto is a nice city to visit


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Out of the way, back country location with miles of woods between you and THEM... is worth 50,000 rounds of ammo.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> I grew up in former Soviet Union and the huge fallout afterwards, every person I knew grew up with every kind of shortage, everyone hid food and what little valuables each family had. I'm familiar with more reality to last me a lifetime. Now I live in a Canadian cocoon and got used to living in a safe society... Sometimes it's nice to have a wake up call.


You should share some of your experiences. I think those are the best ways to learn about prepping. Anyone can make a list of the 5 Things You Must Have When SHTF.

And yeah, love it or hate it, firearms is a must. Good variety, enough ammo and most importantly being able to use it effectively. Anyone can stand in the indoor air conditioned range and take their time to shoot a standing target 50yards away.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> I'm a bit younger than your daughter, my girls are 6 & 9. Already looking up classes


Hard part with finding your kids a class if a range they are allowed to use. Most ranges in my area are strick against minors on location. Luckily I have access to a private range and will be taking them when I return.

Wife is also now signed up for her concealed class. Wanted her to go to a firearms class without me so she can learn withou me looking over her shoulder. Hopefully she will be more confident with her firearm.

And if you felt the road was harsh you may want to stock up on the Vodka prior to finishing that book. That and a book called Dogstars is what got my wife and I to actually start purchasing items for whatever scenarios.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Books are well and good.but,from living a poor childhood in a rough city and seeing death and violence just about everyday is only a few of the things that woke me up in my teens.meeting my lovely wife of 35 years originally and knowing I would have to take care of her do or die was the third thing.experiencing the 7.1 bay area earthquake in California was the final straw.we were prepping small in the 80's(bobs for the cars,as we would have had a 10 mile hike home) and more prepping in the 90's.after many camping adventures,(rough camping,just the stuff on our backs for years)then living in Washington state in the late 90's with a birds eye view of Mt Rainier,and now in upper Michigan with the winter storms we have(like the polar vortex)we ALL knew too well,its final.we will strive to survive in every event.that just how everyone has to be these days.yes,a lot of us have been in worse disasters but,thats what keeps people like us going.Toronto Gal,we would all like to hear about your experiences in the soviet union also.it would be very interesting to hear about,I had met some Ukrainians in the Sea-Tac area of Wa.state and were very nice people and I heard a lot of stories of the old country.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

mcangus said:


> Anyone can stand in the indoor air conditioned range and take their time to shoot a standing target 50yards away.


This is so true. However, not everyone has the benefit of military or police training, and we have to start somewhere. It takes a LOT of repetitions to build the muscle memory to even be able to clear a weapon without thinking. A lot of my range time is spent in doing repetitive excercises to build muscle memory. Hopefully the defensive handgun course will give me more tools and increase my skill in less controlled environments.

Yup, if an armed gang stormed our place, we would all be dead. No doubt about it. However, I might be able to fend off a home intruder or some wacko in the woods when I am hiking.

Now, here is another scenario - the SHTF and we hunker down and wait it out. A few months go by and the chaos has settled down. The armed gangs have either killed each other or have moved on. I am a total survivor at that point. I have all the skills to provide food and safe water for my family. I can produce fuel for cooking and heating from several sources, can cook using the sun, wood, manure, or methane (home generated). I have renewable food sources from native food harvesting, gardening, hunting, small livestock and crickets. I have lived without electricity and running water before and can do it again. Most importantly, I can keep my family healthy with impeccable hygiene and food prep standards that I have practiced in 3rd world living.

I truly am concerned about those who might survive the initial onslaught and then kill themselves from dysentery.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In the mid 90's I was presented with an employment offer to relocate from metropolitan South Florida to where we are now. My wife and i had been praying to "get out of Dodge" and this opportunity was quickly seized.
We took it a step further and bought a place in a rural area near a small town. Yeah, the drive into work in the city is over an hour each way, but the peace of mind is priceless.
We are well provisioned (and sustainable), and we both have firearms and know how to use them. We are not bugging out any where, we are already here.
Toronto Gal, I commend you on your desire for firearms training. I was started on this road at age 5 by my Dad, but we all have to start somewhere. Get some solid training and find a firearm that fits you, that you enjoy shooting. Don't let so-called "experts" tell you what you MUST have. I'll never forget going into the Walmart in Waycross, Georgia many years ago and having my wife pick out the shotgun that SHE wanted, the one that fit HER. She hefted, shouldered, worked the action, and swung every shotgun in the rack before settling on a Remington Youth Model 20 ga Model 870.
She also has a 38 Special revolver, and wanting something with more power available should the need arise, I familiarized her with one of my 357 magnum revolvers. (We are not Glock people)
She actually is a better shot than me. And that makes me proud!


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

"The Road" is a ok survival movie. Not too much knowledge of how to survive written into it. Guns are a must though so what you got out of it is valuable. One of my favorite Chris Rock jokes..."You got pecks, I've got tec's".


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

TorontoGal/RNPrepper - As I mentioned my wife just signed up for a concealed carry class; but she didn't sign up for the concealed part so much. Where the course is offered not only do they provide the training (classroom and range time) for a concealed class; but they also teach basic handgun courses and even have a "mini" tactical/pop-up range. Its all taught at a beginner level and with less than 8 students and four instructors each student gets plenty in two days. They also offer more advanced hand-gun classes and carbine/rifle classes that even let them work with and around vehicles to a full MOUT site.

Basically if you want to learn more tactical skills or practical firearm skills outside of just the range look around for classes. I highly recommend any military/law enforcement co-op ranges and for women the women only courses if you feel bashful the first few times around a range like me wife was.

As ricepaddydaddy says his wife is a better shot than him... I want my wife and kids to be a better shot than me. Just like him I'm career Army and have shot more than my share of rounds and have been to advanced marksmanship and sharpshooter course; but would feel more secure and safe if my wife and daughters could out gun me all day every day.



Tennessee said:


> Here are a couple of books that I can recommend, the Going Home series by Angery American and 299 days buy Glen Tate. The Going Home series is by far the best I think.


I missed this apparently; but I could not agree more about Going Home series... The first book in the series was good once you get past the first few chapters of shoppers guide; but once it starts to pick up its a very good beginning to a good series. Just finished his latest book and anticipating his next one to find out what happens next. Overall a great series. 
Another series I really have enjoyed is Arthur Bradley's _The Survivalist_. These books are good... way to cliché and the main two characters are just basic supermen; but I enjoyed it like reading a sci-fi/fantasy novel.

I really do have to make a book thread or update the other one with just "SHTF genre".


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Read the going home series a few months back - enjoyed it. Just finished one second after. If you want a wake up call then that's the one to read. No hero bullshit, just the reality of a world without what we have now. Makes you reconsider what you think is important in your larder.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have more ammo than I can survive gunfights. I have enough guns to outfit a large cadre of soldiers but in the end, when it's your time it's your time. Die honorably.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This movie was good. It gives perspectives to problems you might not have thought about.
It took me 5 minutes to figure out who the old guy was after asking my wife over and over. :lol:
Like was mentioned earlier, I still can't figure out why they left that bunker.
Paranoia can be a blessing, or a burden.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Just saw "The Road" film and can't stop thinking about it. My realization is that no matter the amount and variety of preps you manage to save, if you do not have firearms, large store of ammo and skills on how to use them, you will not survive long. Especially if you're a woman (and family with kids). Sobering film, will read the book eventually, after I recover from watching the film that is.


I'm glad you got the point


----------

